# Wife wearing non wedding band on ring finger



## jhef83 (Jun 7, 2010)

My wife found a ring she liked while out in Arizona on her vacation. She came back wearing it on her left ring finger. She was wearing a wedding ring her grandmother gave her after she lost hers. Does this mean anything? Kind of ticks me off her wearing something that's obviously not a wedding ring. It's got a big purple stone in it. We're getting along pretty good so if it doesn't set off any red flags here I'll just let it go. I'm sure she'd just tell me I'm being stupid.


----------



## Wisp (Jul 17, 2010)

Tell her NOW, nothing worse than a suspicious mind. The change of ring may not be a big deal to her. Ask her to put the original ring back on as it DOES mean something to you.

Or she wears both.. on the same finger.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Well, she's still wearing it on that finger, so I wouldn't think it really means anything bad. But, since it bothers you (which you have the right to feel), tell her so. Explain to her how much it means to you that she wear an actual wedding ring. If it's possible she didn't like the ring her grandmother gave her after she lost hers, offer to buy her a new ring, if you can afford to do so. But make sure she understands how much it means to you.

If she refuses after that...then you know there's a problem. But right now, I wouldn't think there's a problem immediately.


----------



## jhef83 (Jun 7, 2010)

She's got the wedding ring on today on the right hand. I may say something like you got them on backwards or maybe nothing. I'm assuming she doesn't know that means she's a widow. Or maybe trying to get a raise out of me. She's really been a pretty direct person so I don't think she's dropping hints.


----------



## Bluemoon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe she is hinting that she wants you to replace her wedding ring? Or maybe the ring she got on vacation simply fits best on that finger, and since she doesn't consider the ring from her grandmother her wedding ring, she just figures any ring on that finger will do? You won't know until you ask her. I don't see any red flags so far, but that depends on what her intentions are. FWIW, colored stones are becoming more popular and most people probably would assume that she is married with the purple stone ring on. But if it bothers you, you should (kindly) let her know.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Wife and I stopped wearing our wedding bands about 10 years ago. We both really don't like to wear jewelry and just figured there was no need to wear the rings to say that we're bound to one another.


----------



## writing2010 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not too sentimental about my original wedding band. Actually, I now have three different rings I will wear on my ring finger. I've decided on the man I want to spend the rest of my life with, but the ring is a different story. My husband was a bit upset at first, but I explained to him there were more important symbols of our vows than the ring. He got it, just as long I did wear a ring to let others know I was married. He even has two different bands, one for work, one for special occasions. I will also wear my original band for special occasions.
Bring it up nonchalantly and see what she says. I don't think it means as much to her as it does to you. Doesn't mean she thinks less of the marriage or you.


----------

